# ND Axle Question



## bikiba (Mar 18, 2015)

Is the model A axle the same as the model C/D... and if so... can someone spare an axle for me?  I have a model A with a craptastic axle


----------



## bikiba (Mar 18, 2015)

really nice step by step assembly    http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/u-c-b-hub-project-new-departure-model-a.48972/


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just pulled this axle from a model A and a new axle from the drawer and the nuts fit perfect on both. Also here is a breakdown I made awhile back.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 20, 2015)

I have this brand new axle. it is 3/8 and it is 6.5" long, threaded ends are 2 1/4" each and the solid un-threaded center is 2"
If it is what you need, it is yours. Just let me know where to send it.

Mike


----------



## bikiba (Mar 20, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> I have this brand new axle. it is 3/8 and it is 6.5" long, threaded ends are 2 1/4" each and the solid un-threaded center is 2"
> If it is what you need, it is yours. Just let me know where to send it.
> 
> Mike




thanks a bunch gtdohn! ill measure it when i get home and let you know! ill post a pic of my toasted axle ... it looks like it is half melted in the middle and broken on the end. had a tough life.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 20, 2015)

Okee Dokee

Let me know.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 23, 2015)

the hub party. you can see the broken axle




the actual axle. if you notice, the end of it on one side looks almost compressed and bent and i was thinking maybe even welded on. My bberry takes the worst pix!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like you'll be needing a cone and new all bearings too:


----------



## bikiba (Mar 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like you'll be needing a cone and new all bearings too:




yeah the cone isnt the greatest... but the pic is also terrible  

i think i have all the bearings i need. looking at the pic above i do have the two sets of bearings in the diagram. is there another set of bearings between the cone and the gear?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Since the cone is damaged and you're in there anyway, pushing the old individual ball bearings from the cages and installing new is a good idea. 
Here's a schematic for the A, courtesy http://sheldonbrown.com


----------



## bikiba (Mar 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Since the cone is damaged and you're in there anyway, pushing the old individual ball bearings from the cages and installing new is a good idea.
> Here's a schematic for the A, courtesy http://sheldonbrown.com




ah haaaa... im missing small balls!  thanks!


----------



## bikiba (Apr 4, 2015)

Any one have an a7 a13,14,15,20 for sale?

Thanks mike for the axle!

Can some one please tell me how I get the adj cone off the axle. I have two of them which seem to be glued on! I heated them, wd40'd and then put a but on the other side and tried to tightened to get it started in moving, which it did, but then I can't get it loose the other way because the but on the other end comes off first. 

The other option is to vice the axle itself and then try. Advice welcome!!!


----------



## bikiba (Apr 4, 2015)

Latest pic with a spare parts A I bought


----------

